# sex aids in dubai



## subterminal

I'm not looking for straight up sex toys, but rather personal lubricants and the like...are they available over the counter in Dxb?


----------



## marc

Petrol Stations have all that.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Carrefour or Spinneys


----------



## Gavtek

You may also find that some of the more well-known brands that are stocked in the stores here come in, how shall I say... "conveniently shaped" containers.


----------



## Debc_berg

Killing myself laughing here 2 Scotsmen and and Englishman reply all knowing - so so funny must say something about us Brits !

Also what is conveniently shape containers ?????


----------



## Gavtek

Debc_berg said:


> Killing myself laughing here 2 Scotsmen and and Englishman reply all knowing - so so funny must say something about us Brits !
> 
> Also what is conveniently shape containers ?????


At the risk of being vulgar, last time I was at the supermarket I just happened to notice that the containers for the Durex Play (whatever that actually is) is distinctively shaped like something else that the OP states he is not looking for.


----------



## Debc_berg

You boys are very very funny - minds in the gutter don't you just luv being Scots so glad there are a few of us around to get each others sense of humour :clap2:


----------



## Maz25

Gavtek said:


> At the risk of being vulgar, last time I was at the supermarket I just happened to notice that the containers for the Durex Play (whatever that actually is) is distinctively shaped like something else that the OP states he is not looking for.


I actually mentioned that in an older thread last year and I was also quite curious to know if these shops knew exactly what was in the pack! I have to say I was highly amused to see that openely on display!


----------



## sandypool

I've been away for a long time with work so I am glad to make my return post this one.

Do you mean the vibrating cock ring? Weirdly enough I find one in the car park by my car before I went away and another more recently, I hope people aren't throwing them out by accident!


----------



## Gavtek

I forgot about those. I was referring to the lubricants mentioned by the OP. This is what I meant by the shape which surely can't be a coincedence:


----------



## sandypool

ohhhh........... *realisation* OHHHHHH. That's nasty!


----------



## samfurah

hmmmm dual purpose ...........:eyebrows:


----------



## Maz25

Gavtek said:


> I forgot about those. I was referring to the lubricants mentioned by the OP. This is what I meant by the shape which surely can't be a coincedence:


Oh dear, seems we are all referring to different things! Never realised there was so much variety! I was referring to a certain vibrating something that fits over a finger (or at least that's what I think it is - never dared to pick one up and read the instructions)! Who needs Ann Summers when you've got Spinneys!!!


----------

